# cave gecko



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Well my wee female cave gecko that wasnt doing too good died today. Im absolutely gutted as I tried everything.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

awwww im sorry. At least its not ill anymore.


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

ohhhhh nooooooooo!!!!!
I'm very sorry to hear that!


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Awww... That wasn't one of your new ones was it? They are so beautiful. Its a shame that you go though all that excitement just to get it home and the poor thing dies on you...
Steve


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ooh.. so sorry to hear he didnt make it


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry to hear


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

so sorry for your loss cc.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry to hear that mel..


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Big hug mel.......


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

keep your chin up, commiserations on your loss


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Awww poor little gecko


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Yeah it was one of my new ones  She hadnt been eating since I got her and things just got worse. At least shes not suffering anymore though. Just hope nothing happens to these other 2 :?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Any idea of why she died? Was it something she caught or a defect from the beginning? Its a real shame losing a rep so early on but if you know theres nothing you can do at least you know you gave it a good home for the short while it was here.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> Any idea of why she died?


I'm convinced she was gravid cos I could see eggs in her belly which became really large a few days before she died. If she was gravid, maybe that took too much outa her at her age (around 7-8months old). 

The guy I bought them off said this probably couldnt be true as they are too young, but he did tell me the 3 of them were all kept together while he had them. I tried giving her a load of different things like avipro, electrolize in her water and some critical care formula the vet gave me to try and boost her, but she never ate whilst I had her.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Ahhh so sad. I would feel so helpless.


----------



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

so sorry mel no how much it meant to u x


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

so sorry CC, so gorgeous too..


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi mel really sorry to hear that im gutted for you. keep your chin up you did your best.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss chocci


----------

